# [email protected] Progression; Evaps or BFP



## littlewitch

Hi all. I have been driving myself crazy the last few days taking tests. Has anyone experienced false positives with [email protected] tests?
Do you guys think these are Evap or BFP. 
Other cycles that I have tested with [email protected] I can recall them being stark white.
Thoughts?


----------



## josephine3

@littlewitch they can't possibly all be evaps.. How many days are they taken over now? X


----------



## littlewitch

I started taking tests on Thursday, so over 4 days time. In real life, the tests have faint color.
I am going to be so crushed if they have all been false positives. I will honestly feel like such a fool for being hopeful.
As of this moment, I am thinking it might be a chemical.


----------



## MrsKatie

Those are definitely not false positives. I will say I had such a crazy experience with my tests this pregnancy I don’t assume anything anymore, not in those super early days. My tests weren’t dark until I was 13dpo. Fx my friend


----------

